# Other Pets > Dogs >  Got my first dog... Siberian Husky

## Colin Vestrand

just thought i'd share my new puppy, Isabella.  she's a pure bred siberian from some great bloodlines.

----------


## jglass38

Wow.  She is beautiful!  Congrats Colin!!

----------


## ballpythonluvr

She sure is cute!  She is going to be a beautiful girl!

----------


## Denial

shes gorgeous! You will love her we have three and are adding two more this year

----------


## Spaniard

I love Huskies, she's beautiful; congratulations!

----------


## BiggBaddWolf

Gotta luv the Huskies!!! Here are a couple pix of mine...

----------


## Denial

Gorgeous

----------


## luna13

Beautiful

----------


## Simpson Balls

Cool, I am planning on asking the parents for one. Now I think this should be a a easy yes because they love dogs. Snakes on the other hand not so much. Plus my dog died 2 years ago and I think the parents want another one! I want a light brown and white one,

Daniel

----------


## spk329

Very pretty......Enjoy your new pup

----------


## Jamie-n-Heith

Wow beautiful puppy, I love when they have brown eyes!!

----------


## LadyOhh

She is beautiful, Colin!!!

I really love her coat colors.

----------


## rabernet

She's beautiful Colin! Congratulations!

----------


## Muze

Absolutely beautiful!

----------


## Colin Vestrand

thanks everyone, we feel very blessed to have her.

----------


## Jerhart

Great looking pup Colin!  :Dog:

----------


## Patrick Long

Oh very nice C-dub.

Now you need that brush that Ed was talking about.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

thanks guys, pat, was it a Furminator?  if so, it's on the list!  she's a bit small for one now.

----------


## DragonBallz

She is very cute!  Congrats.

Here is my guy, Boone:

----------

